# Which hunting shoulder rig for a N frame 8 3/8 barrel?



## barbouka (Dec 12, 2010)

Fifteen years ago I temporarily went insane and sold my M 57, 8 3/8”. Having three kids heading off to college may have had something to do with it. Last year I retired and now intend to spend more time in the woods pursuing deer. I want to branch out and start using a handgun. I first thought, and still do, that a .357 would do the job and intended to use my M 19, but then I started missing the 57. I took a chance and called the friend I sold it to. Unbelievably he not only agreed to sell it back to me but at the same money! What a guy. Now it is home and looks every bit as good as the day it left. Now I am trying to figure out how to carry it afield. I still intend to carry a slung rifle so it will have to be worn cross draw or chest/shoulder. It has an Uncle Mike’s sidekick that I have been using at the range and wearing around the house cross draw. The thing is just too long to imagine it not getting banged around climbing trees, sitting on the ground etc. I think I am going to have to go chest carry. Which finally brings me to my question. Which holster do you prefer for this type carry? I have been looking online and so far think I like the El Paso Tanker, the Galco Kodiak, and the Mernickel SH7. Black Hills makes one, BH1 that looks good too. None of them are cheap not even Desantis nylon Mamba. Which ones do you have and what features should I look for? Thanks for your help.


----------



## buck (Mar 20, 2010)

The Galco Kodiak....I love mine.


----------

